# Nc43 s , whats your favourite brow bone highlight ?



## Ga ga ohlala (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm still on the hunt, I got  the infamous ricepaper but wasn't too impressed.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Nov 8, 2011)

Ricepaper's pretty blah to me too.

  	I love Arena e/s for a more matte highlight which is what I usually like.


----------



## Ga ga ohlala (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to test that out


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

Right now, because I can't be bothered, I just blend downward the concealer from cleaning up my eyebrows.  I actually prefer this because the highlight is accentuated but not overwhelming. Before this, I'd like a teeny tiny bit of Vanilla pigment as a highlight, though.


----------

